# Stainless Smoker build thread



## JOHNNY QUEST

This will be an on going build thread.
the first order of buisness is to see how long my homade element setup takes to get the box to 180*.
Its started at 40 degrees at 8:35 am.
























There is a tun of stuff on the top that needs ta go ,so I can do a permanent stainless cover over the existing galvanized top.








This will come in handy.. a small vent that opens and closes for humidity control.
















Back when it reaches 180+..


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

At 9:00 the solor powered digital thermo went HHH.. TOO HOT..
This box was designed as a warmer, so the thermo goes to HHH at 160*.
I will have to add my miljako thermo to the door..
But on the good side the element is way more than enough to power the box..


----------



## Gator gar

I wish you would have gotten two of those and let me purchase one from you.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Stainless Miljoco installed. I only drilled the 3/4 inch hole thru 1 side then a 5/16 hole inside..
Within a mater of minutes we have 185*... perfect...


----------



## kweber

I guess I missed out, but is that a commercial type food warming cabinet of some sort?
should make good brisket if you can maintain temps. maybe some sort of rheostat on the heat element to control it.
are you ganna put racks at different levels?
looks big enough to do 8-10 briskets at once.
cool build. thanx for showing us.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Here are the seals for the door. seals perfect no gaps at all.
















This unit was a top draft system that blew the heat down this shoot and exited the bottom.
I won't be needin that .
Took it off and replaced the screws.. Now I have a flat panel on both sides to attach my racks to.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

kweber said:


> I guess I missed out, but is that a commercial type food warming cabinet of some sort?
> should make good brisket if you can maintain temps. maybe some sort of rheostat on the heat element to control it.
> are you ganna put racks at different levels?
> looks big enough to do 8-10 briskets at once.
> cool build. thanx for showing us.


 Yes Hobart food warmer..
Its 6'4" tall and 3'x3' inside.. I can cook 100+ lbs of sausage in it at 1 time.. This is the ferrarii of smoke boxes..
I have an Alied kinco thermocouple with a temp dial that turns my elements on and off at any temp I want , up to 225*.. It has a + or - of about 3 deg. Worked great on the old box...
My elements are 240 volts each that I have hooked up 120 so they last forever. never will get over heated...


----------



## kweber

post up when the brisket is done....
but I'ma gonna have to pass if yer roastin' JQ wild game


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

I put my Thermodine lab hot plate in it and loaded it with cherry just to see how much smoke I can get with chips instead of sawdust...
The top is stripped and I have 2 2" copper pipes sticking out the top.. I rotated the one with the 90* fitting on it and will get a copper T and hook it to the other one and run it over to the side.. I will install a damper on it then and have 4" of exhaust that can be regulated...


----------



## Profish00

Will this take away from sunday food ****?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Profish00 said:


> Will this take away from sunday food ****?


 Today ,, YES.. But in the future it should be a great addition...


----------



## 47741

Heck, if you spent half as much time working on it as you did posting about it, you'd have some meat cooking on there right now!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Smart ***...


----------



## BlueWaveCapt

Where's the beef? I'm ready to see this baby in action.
Man I'd love to build 1 of these and learn to cook in it.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

She has come a long way since the last post..
I got the Paktronics thermocouple and auto off and on mounted. and she has a brand new shiney stainless top on her... The exhaust vents are hooked in unison now... All thats left is ta mount the hanging rails in her....


----------



## mustangeric

wow looks good


----------



## TomCat

It's a little slow this time of year but keep an eye on lemons auctions. I see those ovens / warmers all the time.

https://www.lemonsauctioneers.com/


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

I did another test to see if I could get to 225 for briskets.. At 2:30 I turned it on, the outside temp was just below 60*... At 249 the box was at 225 and turning off and on between 223 and 228... I had a 1" hole in the exhaust vent....


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Racks and hanging bars are installed... Lets smoke somethin.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

There ya have it guys... The Ranco Fully electronic set it and forget it stainless comercial Smokehouse..







Thats the old model in the background.. Its headed to the curb tomorrow...


----------



## kweber

bout how many pots of rice, gumbo and jambalay could thet thing cook? less the smokin' stuff, of course.


----------



## Tyler

Nice job, now what brine recipe will you be using on the rats :slimer: Jk! That is really a cool setup.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

kweber said:


> bout how many pots of rice, gumbo and jambalay could thet thing cook? less the smokin' stuff, of course.


I figure after my last assement, about 150 lbs at a time.. Some rotating involved , but it has a door on the other side thats just like the one in the pic.. Its a double.. Made for the kitchen staff ta load from 1 side and the serving staff ta unload from the other side...


----------



## 47741

Well, Johnny, it looks great. Good work.

Now, make me one


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

SaltyTX said:


> Well, Johnny, it looks great. Good work.
> 
> Now, make me one


 I'm figurin for about $2400.00 I can hook ya up dude...


----------



## MissingSTexas

Looks awesome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DANO

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> At 9:00 the solor powered digital thermo went HHH.. TOO HOT..
> This box was designed as a warmer, so the thermo goes to HHH at 160*.
> I will have to add my miljako thermo to the door..
> But on the good side the element is way more than enough to power the box..


Johnny, I believe that if you know the brand of the digital thermo and you do some research,..you may find that you can re-calibrate it to a higher temp setting. Just a thought,...


----------



## kim e cooper

Very nice job, now lets see the meat pics...


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Dano I did look it up and its designed to go from 30 ta 160.. thats it....


----------



## DANO

Well, you did choose a excellent thermometer with the Miljoco. Now, get the darn thing genning and show some pic's. :smile:


----------



## TomCat

TomCat said:


> It's a little slow this time of year but keep an eye on lemons auctions. I see those ovens / warmers all the time.
> 
> https://www.lemonsauctioneers.com/


Bids are holding at about $200 if you're interested in building your own.


----------



## MR. L.

JOHNNY QUEST
you have a P M


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Mr.L. This is the element system I built for heating the box.. This plugs into the Paktronics thermocouple i sent you.








I then built a shield to cover it so there are no fires or flare ups.








Plug them into the outlet supplied with the Paktronics. like this.. you will need an extra outlet for the hotplate for the smoke..








Been great talkin with ya and hope ta see yours soon.. sounds like ya got a great deal on your box.. 
Randall


----------

